# Sears Pantograph Use



## Butchrgt (Sep 1, 2010)

[COLOR="Bl:yes4:[/COLOR]
Hello, my name is Richard. This is my first posting, and I wanted to know if the Sears Heavy-Duty Panatograph is a good tool for making signs, and other carvings? Also, is it a farely easy machine to control with a craftsman router? Are there other pantograph machines out there which are better but not too pricey. Thanks for your time and advice!
Richard


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Richard,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

You may want to check out the Milescraft one, it's works unlike the sears one.

Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - Routers - 3D Pantograph
YouTube - 1298 Pantograph from Milescraft

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1298 3D-Pantograph Router Stencil Tracing Jig: Home Improvement

======



Butchrgt said:


> [COLOR="Bl:yes4:[/color]
> Hello, my name is Richard. This is my first posting, and I wanted to know if the Sears Heavy-Duty Panatograph is a good tool for making signs, and other carvings? Also, is it a farely easy machine to control with a craftsman router? Are there other pantograph machines out there which are better but not too pricey. Thanks for your time and advice!
> Richard


----------



## Odin (Jun 12, 2016)

*Gene Tofsrud - [email protected]*

Gentlemen - I Have a Sears Router that I purchased years ago, & we had a little flood in our basement, those helping apparently
didn't know or found the paperwork in the box wasn't to bad to salvage, so when I checked the remaining well after a long tour
in the hospital, I found it gone ! I've tried various sources to no luck ! 
I would greatly appreciate it, if someone has a least the assembly instruction ! I found a small picture on the shipping label, but
there are a few small parts that have given me trouble ! I have had this too long without using it, now I'm in trouble !
Any Help ???
Gene [email protected]


----------

